# My humble collection!



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

My top drawer full of NCC's









Arturo Fuente Drawer









Bottom CC Drawer


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

Very Nice! I need to get a bigger humidor like yours. Would any of the cigars I have given you be in there, or have you smoked them all? :smoke:

Edit- I must be blind lol cause I can see the candy cane looking one I gave you over at Brads.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

haha the others are gone


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

DustinFuente said:


> haha the others are gone


I still have all the ones you have given me sitting in the top of the cooler. They are aging very nicely :biggrin:


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

haha the candy cane one will age for a while


----------



## TheLurch (Dec 28, 2009)

Luke I gave you a my father you havn't smoked, a cubao, and a few others. Stop being a ********** and get to smokin'!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice collection and humidor. Looks just like my second humidor I got from CI, very nice:thumb:


----------



## Captain Polska (Mar 26, 2010)

TheLurch said:


> Luke I gave you a my father you havn't smoked, a cubao, and a few others. Stop being a ********** and get to smokin'!


I will when the time is right. They look really good sitting the top shelf of the coolerdor :biggrin:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good Dustin! :tu


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Good looking humi!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good Dustin! :tu


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Dustin nice looking collection Bro!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!! Updated Fuente drawer


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Humble...seriously?! Thats like when a really hot woman say's she is "jusk OK" or "average" looking. lol Nice stash, bro.


----------

